# xorg -config: xorg command not found.



## ReAX222 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm new to this, but I've got it somewhat working.  I want to adjust the resolution in x window so I can read what I'm typing, I've tried the xorg -config  and Xorg -config xorg.conf.new and it says command not found. I'm logged in as root and working without starting X.  I've also tried it again after starting X and nothing.


----------



## ReAX222 (Mar 20, 2010)

Since my sig isn't showing FBSD 8, xorg 7.4 or something close and KDE3.5 or there about.  It was install from FTP over last week.


----------



## Nirbo (Mar 20, 2010)

The command you're looking for is


```
X -configure
```

run as root to produce a xorg.conf file, edit it as you would a normal text file and move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## ReAX222 (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't find the thanks button, but that did the trick, thanks.


----------

